# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  نسب بنو كلب بن كبير أحفاد الصحابة من جهينة

## سعد الكلبي الجهني

*نسب بني كلب بن كبير من جهينة  أحفاد الصحابة الجهنيين* 
*قبيلة بني كلب بن جهينة أبناء :
كلب بن كبير بن عدي بن الطول بن عوف بن غطفان بن قيس بن جهينة*

*قال نسابة العرب وعمدة النسب أبو المنذر هشام بن محمد بن السائب الكلبي القضاعي (المتوفى سنة: 204هـ) في كتاب نسب اليمن الكبير/*
*هؤلاء بنو قيس بن جُهينةَ : فولد قيسُ بن جُهينة: غطفان؛ وغيَّان؛*
*وولد غطفان بن قيس بن جُهينةَ : مالكاً، وعوفاً .*
*وولد عوفُ بن غطفان: عديَّاً، ومالكاً، وطولاً، ودُهمان، وذُهلاً، وسلمةَ.*
*فولد الطَّولُ بن عوف: عمراً، وحبيباً، وجَرماً، وحنيفاً، بطن.*
*فولد عديُّ بن الطَّول: مالكاً، وغالباً، وكعباً، وكبيرا ً. انتهى كلام ابن الكلبي .*

*قال سعد الكلبي الجهني ::*
*هذا نص نسب عمدة  النسب ابن الكلبي القضاعي على نسب أبناء جهينة؛ وعلى نسب فرعنا بني كلب بن  كبير من جهينة؛ ولو صدقنا زعمكم بأن قبيلتنا بني كلب بن كبير هي كلب بن  وبرة القضاعية لكان ابن الكلبي نص صراحة على هذا الدخول والتحالف مع جهينة؛  وكيف لا وهو عميد النسابين وأحد أبناء كلب بن وبرة التي تزعمون أنها دخلت  بجهينة؛ وقد ذكر سلسلة نسبنا السابقة ابن الكلبي وهي :*
*[ كبير بن عدي بن الطول بن عوف بن غطفان بن قيس بن جهينة ]*

*وأيد سلسلة هذا  النسب النسابة المؤرخ أبو علي الهجري (المتوفى سنة: 300هـ) في كتابه  التعليقات والنوادر عند حديثه عن منازل جهينة وجبالها فقال:*
*ومن أودية الأشعر حورتان الشامية واليمانية، وهما لبنى كلب بن كبير، وبنى عوف بن ذهل الجهنيين . انتهى كلامه .*
*وقال أيضا في موضع آخر من كتابه : وحورة الشامية لبني دينار مولي كلب بن كبير الجهني . انتهى كلامه .*

*قال سعد الكلبي الجهني ::*
*وما نزال نحن بني كلب بن كبير بن جهينة؛ في منازلنا القديمة التي ذكرها الهجري بأودية الأشعر والأجرد حتى الآن؛  وهي خاصة لنا دون بقية قبائل جهينة؛ وهذا مالا يستطيع أحد جحده أو إنكاره؛  ووالله الذي لا إله غيره ما تربطنا ببني كلب بن وبرة القبيلة القضاعية  المنقرضة أي علاقة أو رابطة إلا تشابه الأسماء فقط؛ وقد قال النسابون قديما  قاعدة وهي :* *(تشابه الأسماء مدعاة للخلط في الأنساب) .*

*يتبع بعون الله وتوفيقه ..*

----------


## سعد الكلبي الجهني

*أورد نسابة العرب وعمدة النسب أبو المنذر هشام بن محمد بن السائب الكلبي القضاعي* *(المتوفى سنة: 204هـ) سلسلة نسبنا* *في كتابه جمهرة نسب اليمن الكبير /*
*سلسلة نسب بني كلب بن كبير بن جهينة كـالأتي :*
*[ كبير بن عدي بن الطول بن عوف بن غطفان بن قيس بن جهينة ]*

*وذكر  بني كلب جهينة النسابة المؤرخ أبو علي الهجري (المتوفى سنة: 300هـ) في  كتابه التعليقات والنوادر عند حديثه عن منازل جهينة وجبالها فقال /*
*ومن أودية الأشعر حورتان الشامية واليمانية، وهما لبنى كلب بن كبير، وبنى عوف بن ذهل الجهنيين . انتهى كلامه .*

*وقال أيضا في موضع آخر من كتابه : وحورة الشامية لبني دينار مولي كلب بن كبير الجهني . انتهى كلامه .* 

*وقال أيضا : ومن أودية الأشعر: طاشى؛ وهو يصب على الصفراء؛ وهي لبني عبد الجبار الكلبيين ؛ وهم يزعمون أنَّ لهم دعوةً من رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم في أموالهم؛ ومن أوديته: عَباثِر ، وهو لبني عَثم من جُهَيْنَة . انتهى .*

*وقال أبي علي الهجري أيضا : وفي عباثر طريق يفضي إلى ينبع؛ ومن أودية الأشعر  الغورية نملى؛ عيون لحسين بن علي بن حسين؛ منها ذات الأسيل بأسفل نملى وهي  تصب على ينبع؛ وبها بئران يقال لهما: بئرا الصريح؛ واحدة لبني زيد بن خالد  الحراميين؛ والأخرى للكلبيين. انتهى كلامه.*

*قلت أنا سعد الكلبي الجهني ::*
*ما  يزال قومي بنو كلب بن كبير الكلبيين الجهنيين ينزلوا وادي عباثر حتى الآن؛  وما زالوا في ينبع ونخلي إلى يومنا؛ وأما نملى فهي تصحيف والصواب نخلي؛  وهي موضع بالبادية ما يزال معروف باسمه حتى اليوم؛ وأهلها بني كلب من جهينة  وبني ذبيان من جهينة .*

*وقال  مؤرخ المدينة أبو الحسن السمهودي (المتوفى سنة: 911هـ) في كتاب وفاء  الوفاء بأخبار دار المصطفى؛ نقلاً عن النسابة المؤرخ أبو علي الهجري  (المتوفى سنة: 300هـ) /*
*حورتان : اليمانية والشامية؛ ويعرفان اليوم بحورة وحويرة؛ وهما من أودية الأشعر، قال الهجري : وهما لبني كلب وبني ذهل من عوف ثم من جهينة .* 

*وقال أيضا في كتابه : قال الهجري: وحورة الشامية لبني دينار؛ مولى كلب بن كبير الجهني ؛  وكان طبيباً لعبد الملك بن مروان؛ ومن ولده عرارة الخياط صاحب القيان  بالمدينة؛ وكان عبد الملك قد اتخذ بحورة الشامية بقاعاً ومنزلاً يقال له:  ذو الحماط .*

*قلت أنا سعد الكلبي الجهني ::*
*وعلق  الشيخ النسابة حمد الجاسر على هذا النص بقوله: بني كلب عشيرة لا تزال  معروفة في جهينة. انتهى كلامه. وما نزال نحن بني كلب بن كبير من جهينة في  منازلنا وديارنا مساكن آبائنا وأجدادنا بأودية الأشعر والأجرد وبواط وينبع  وما حولها إلى الآن؛ وهي خاصة لنا دون بقية قبائل جهينة؛ وهذا مالا يستطيع  أحد جحده أو إنكاره؛ ووالله الذي لا إله غيره والذي برأ النسمة وفلق الحبة  ما تربطنا ببني كلب بن وبرة القبيلة القضاعية المنقرضة أي علاقة أو رابطة  إلا تشابه الأسماء فقط؛ وقد قال النسابون قديما قاعدة يحسن أن نختم بذكرها  وهي : (تشابه الأسماء مدعاة للخلط في الأنساب) .*

*وقال النسابة أبو عبيد البكري (المتوفى سنة: 487هـ) في كتاب معجم ما استعجم من أسماء البلاد والمواضع :* /
*وبحذاء  الأشعر من شقه اليماني وادي الروحاء؛ ومن شقه الشامي بواطان : بواط الغوري  وبواط الجلسي؛ وهما جبلان متفرقا الرأسين؛ أصلهما واحد؛ وبينهما ثنية  سلكها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة ذي العشيرة من ينبع؛ فأهل بواط  الجلسي بنو دينار موالي بني كلب بن كبير ؛ وكان دينار طبيباً لعبد الملك بن مروان؛ وهم إخوة الربعة من بني جهينة .*

*قلت أنا سعد الكلبي الجهني ::*
*الأشعر  هو جبل جهينة؛ وبجواره جبلي بواط والأجرد؛ ولا تزال جهينة بأرض بواط وما  جاورها منذ أن غزاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعترض قريش وإلى الساعة؛  وبنو دينار هـم من ذرية : دينار بن دينار مولى عبد الملك بن مروان الخليفة  الأموي المتوفى سنة 86هـ ؛ وكان لعبد الملك بن مروان قصراً في جبل الأشعر؛  وما تزال آثار أسوار قصره ومزرعته والسد الذي أسسه باقية إلى يومنا؛ وكان  دينار طبيباً لعبد الملك ومولى له ؛ وقد تولى له أملاكه بالحجاز؛ ودينار  هذا مولى الخليفة عبد الملك وعبده رجل أعجمي؛ قال ابن قتيبة الدينوري  (المتوفى: 276هـ) في كتاب المعاني الكبير : دينار بن دينار : أي عبد ابن  عبد؛ لأن دينار من أسماء العبيد. انتهى كلامه .*

*ومن  أحفاد دينار بن دينار مولى عبد الملك: عرارة الخياط صاحب القيان بالمدينة؛  وهو من أهل القرن الثالث الهجري؛ وقد ذكر دينار هذا النسابة المؤرخ  البلاذري (المتوفى سنة: 279هـ) في كتاب فتوح البلدان عند ذكره لغزوة  الصائفة للروم في خلافة عبد الملك بن مروان سنة خمس وسبعين؛ فقال: ولما  كانت سنة خمس وسبعين غزا الصائفة أيضا محمد بن مروان؛ وخرجت الروم في جمادى  الأولى من قبل مرعش إلى الأعماق؛ فزحف إليهم المسلمون وعليهم أبان بن  الوليد بن عقبة بن أبى معيط؛ ومعه دينار بن دينار مولى عبد الملك بن مروان .  انتهى كلامه؛ وقال أبو القاسم السهيلي (المتوفى سنة: 581هـ) في كتابه  الروض الأنف في تفسير السيرة النبوية: وفي بواط الجلسي بنو دينار موالي بني  كلب بن كبير ينسبون إلى دينار مولى عبد الملك بن مروان . انتهى كلامه .*

*وقال المؤرخ خليفة بن خياط البصري (المتوفى سنة: 240هـ) في كتاب التاريخ :**  سنة خمس وسبعين: حج عام إذ بالناس أمير المؤمنين عبد الملك ابن مروان؛  وفيها طلع عمير بن عبيد الخولاني بالجيش إلى أفريقية؛ كتب إلي بكار؛ عن  محمد بن عائذ؛ قال: في سنة خمس وسبعين غزا محمد بن مروان الصائفة؛ خرجت  فيها الروم إلى الأعماق في جمادى الأولى؛ فلقيهم أبان بن الوليد بن عقبة بن  أبي معيط؛ ودينار بن دينار فهزمهم الله .*

*قلت:  وأمَّا من زعـم أنَّ بنو دينار موالي بني كلب بن كبير الجهني؛ هم أبناء :  الشاعر دينار بن نعيم بن حصين الكلبي القضاعي فقد أبعد النجعة؛ وخالف صريح  الأدلة؛ وجانب الصواب؛ وتكلف مالا علم له به؛ حيث أن دينار بن نعيم القضاعي  كان شاعرا؛ ونعيم هذا مولى عبد الملك ثم بني كلب بن كبير بن جهينة كان  طبيبا !!؛ ثمَّ إن دينار بن نعيم الكلبي القضاعي لم يكن مولى لبني كلب بن  كبير الكلبيين الجهنيين؛ فكيف يقال: دينار بن نعيم الكلبي كان مولى لبني  كلب بن كبير الكلبيين؛ فهذا لا يستقيم بحال؛ فلو كانت بني كلب بن وبرة  القضاعية قد دخلت بجهينة على ما تزعمون فمَّا أحتاج دينار بن نعيم الكلبي  أنْ يكون مولى عند قومه بني كلب بن كبير الكلبيين الجهنيين؛ ولمَّا أحتاج  دينار بن نعيم بن حصين بن سعدانة الكلبي أن يكون عبداً ومولى داخل قبيلته؛  التي هو أصلا منها كما تزعمون !!.* 

*ثُمَّ  إنَّ دينار بن نعيم بن حصين العليمي الكلبي القضاعي لم يكن طبيبا؛ بل كان  شاعراً لبني أمية؛ وهو من شعراء بني جناب من قبيلة كلب بن وبرة القضاعية ؛  وقد ترجم له النسابة هشام ابن السائب القضاعي في جمهرة نسب اليمن الكبير؛  ضمن شعراء بني جناب من كلب قضاعة؛ وكان يسكن بلاد الشام؛ و لم ينزل الحجاز  قط؛ وفي هذه الأدلة والنصوص كفاية .* 

*يتبع بعون الله وتوفيقه ..*

----------


## سعد الكلبي الجهني

الرد على الكذبة الطاعنين في نسب بني كلب الجهنيين
كتبها : سعد الكلبي الجهني 
الموافق : 22 / 2 / 1433 هـ 


شاهدت خلال السنة المنصرمة ألف وأربعمائة واثنان وثلاثون للهجرة المباركة  بعض أدعياء علم النسب قام بعمل مشجرة محدثة لبني كلب بن جهينة؛ أخرجهم فيها  من أصلهم بجهينة؛ ونسبهم بها ظلماً وزورا إلى قبيلة كلب بن وبرة القضاعية؛  ففرح بعمله هذا بعض الجهلة والعوام؛ وهؤلاء لايؤاخذون بفرحتهم؛ إذ هي مبلغ  علمهم؛ والتقليد هو محط آمالهم؛ ولمَّا خشيت أن يكون السكوت عن مثله  موافقة على فعله؛ كتبت هذه السطور رداً للأكاذيب الّتي أثارها؛ وقطعاً  للشجرة المكذوبة التي صنعها؛ حين نفى صلة كلب بن كبير بجده جهينة بن زيد؛  فقلب الحق باطلا؛ وجعل الكذب صدقا؛ وليس في هذا الرد إلا إحقاقاً للحق؛  فكان هذا الرد بحمد الله شافياً للعِلّة؛ راوياً للغُلّة؛ يجعل كل منهم  يكاد أن يغص بريقه؛ واللهَ أسألُ أن يجعل هذه الحروف خالصةً لوجهه الكريم؛  وأن يحق الحق ويظهره؛ ويبطل الباطل ويقبره . 

وقد أتى هذا الطاعن الظالم برأي محدث لم يسبقه أحد إليه؛ ولم ينقله من كتاب  أو عالم يؤيده عليه؛ بل أخترعه من رأسه؛ دفعه إليه بعض الأدعياء ممن يريد  أن يلتصق بنسبنا العريق؛ فأغروا هذا الجاهل بمال دفعوه إليه رشوةٍ؛ ليصنع  لهم نسبا؛ وكأن الأنساب نهائب وليست وهائب؛ وله سلف في هذه الخصلة الذميمة؛  فقد قالوا عن النسابة ابن المنقذي: (كان يرتشي على النسب) فهذا نسابة عالم  قديم باع أمانته بثمنٍ بخس؛ فما بالك بجويهل همل لا يرقب في الناس أمانةٍ  ولا ذمه ؟! . 

وتبعه بعض عوام بني كلب؛ وظنوا به خيرا وصدقوه؛ مع أن كلَّ زعمه خالي من  الأدلة؛ فلم يقيم على زعمه المحدث ولو دليلاً واحدا !!؛ ولا يخفى على  العقلاء أننا أمة الدليل؛ لقول الله تعالى: ( قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم  صادقين) وبطلان الدّليل يؤذن ببطلان المدلول؛ ولا شك ولا ريب عندي أنَّ هذا  القول المكذوب الّذي أحدثوه باطل بجميع وجوهه؛ أومآ علم النسابون الأوائل  كل هذه السنون الماضية أن بني كلب ليسوا من جهينة حتى أتى مؤرخي الإنترنت  فأخبرونا بما جهل الأولون من نسبنا ؟!!؛ تالله إنَّ هذا لهو عين الظلال؛ بل  أنني أتحدى هؤلاء الطاعنين أن يأتوا بشطر كلمة عبر تاريخ بني كلب الممتد  لأكثر من ألف عامٍ يدل ولو بإشارة عابرة على تحالف بني كلب بن وبرة مـع  جهينة؛ وأنى لهم ذلك ؟!؛ فدونه خرط القتاد؛ ولكن كما يقول أهل البادية: (  الطلقة التي لا تصيب تدوش) وهذا هو هدفه المنشود؛ أن يحدث شبهة وبلبلة حول  نسب بني كلب بن جهينة؛ وأما الكلام بلا دليل فلا تعجز عنه العجائز؛ فقد  يكتب المرء ألف ورقة بلا حجة؛ لكن تبقى حروفه خالية من الأدلة؛ فإذا قوبلت  كل تلك الحروف بسطر من كتب التاريخ بدليل وبرهان نسفها فجعلها صفصفا .

 وهذا كلام باطل؛ لم يقم عليه دليل؛ ولا رجع فيه إلى تأويل؛ ولا أيده  بتحقيق ولا تعليل؛ وقد قال تعالى في محكم التنزيل: ( هَلْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ  عِلْمٍ فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا؛ إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ  أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا تَخْرُصُونَ ) وقد قالت الأمثال: ( إن كنت كذوباً.. فكن  ذكوراً ) حتى لا ينكشف كذبك وتفضح نفسك بيدك؛ وما أحسن قول الحافظ المناوي  في شرح البخاري حين قال: الطعن في الأنساب هو الوقوع فيهابنحو ذمٍ وعيبٍ ؛  بأن يقدح في نسب أحدٍ من الناس؛ فيقول: ليس هو من ذرية فلان !؛وذلك محرم؛  لأنه هجوم على الغيب؛ ودخول فيما لا يعني . انتهى كلامه رحمه الله .
فيا أجهل من حملت ساقٍ على قدم …… ما مثل قولك في الأقوام يحتمل

وتتميز جهينة بحمد الله بأنها نعرف أنسابها وتعد أحسابها؛ وما أهملت أمة  تاريخها؛ إلا وضلت طريقها؛ فالتاريخ هو صلة الخلف ؛ بموصول السلف؛ ولكن  أبتلينا في هذه الأزمنة المتأخرة بتطفل بعض الجهلة على علم النسب؛ كما قال  العلامة الفيلسوف ابن خلدون رحمه الله : [ وما استكبر القدماء علم التّاريخ  إلّا لذلك.. واستخفّ العوامّ ومن لا رسوخ له في المعارف بمطالعته؛ وحملـه؛  والخوض فيه؛ والتّطفّل عليه؛ فاختلط المرعيّ بالهمل؛ واللّباب بالقشر؛  والصّادق بالكاذب؛ وإلى الله عاقبة الأمور ] انتهى .

ولم نظن في يوم من الأيام أن يأتي أحد ويطعن بنسبنا؛ ويخرجنا من أصلنا؛  وينفينا عن أصلاب آبائنا؛ وذلك بإثارة الشبهات والشكوك حولنا؛ حتى قرأنا ما  كتبه هذا الجويهل الإمعة؛ المسمي نفسه سليل العود؛ المدعي لعلم النسب  والمعرفة؛ فشجع السفهاء والموتورين والسفلة على غمزنا؛ وتجاسروا على الطعن  في نسبنا؛ وذلك لأنه اختراع خلافٍ في نسبٍ هو أصفى من الذهب؛ حيث أن نسب  قومي بني كلب في جهينة يقيناً وليس ظنياً؛ وهو محفوظ ومدون بكتب التواريخ  والأنساب؛ وقد أخذناه كابر عن كابر؛ وحفظناه على مدى القرون الخالية  بالتواتر؛ وعرفته قبائل الحجاز من حولنا بالشهرة والاستفاضة؛ وهو ثابت  بجهينة ثبوت جبال رضوى؛ وعريق كعراقة جبال الأشعر والأجرد بالثرى؛ ولا أعلم  أحداً من أهل الحجاز من يبلغ في صراحة النسب؛ ووضوح المجد والحسب؛ مبلغ  أعقاب بني كلب بن كبير بن جهينة؛ وجهينة معشري هي الأصل الذي نصيـر إليه؛  والجناح الذي نطيـر عليه . 

وقد وجهت بعض الأسئلة لهؤلاء المفترين الذين جعلوا  بني كلب بن كبير الجهنيين هي عينها قبيلة كلب بن وبرة القضاعية؛ فممَّا  طرحت عليهم من أسئلة واستفسارات حول زعمهم هذا؛ فقلت لهـم:
1- متى دخلت قبيلة كلب بن وبرة القضاعية في جهينة ؟؟
2- هل دخلت في الجاهلية أو في الإسلام مع ذكر تاريخ دخولهم بجهينة من المصادر التاريخية ؟؟
3- من كان يسكن جبال الأجرد والأشعر منازل قومي بني كلب بن كبير الجهنيين قبل دخول قبيلة كلب بن وبرة في جهينة كما تزعـمون ؟؟ 
4- هل دخلت قبيلة كلب بن وبرة كلهم في جهينة أم جزء منهم مع ذكر المصدر والمستند التاريخي إن وجدتم لذلك سبيلا ؟؟
5- هل قبيلة كلب بن وبرة التي دخلت بجهينة على ما تزعمون هي بني كلب الذين  في شمل بني مالك من جهينة وشيخهم سعود الكلبي ؟؟ أم هم بني كلب الذين في  شمل بني موسى من جهينة وشيخهم سلامه بن رشدان الكلبي الجهني . 
6- إن قلتم بأن قبيلة كلب بن وبرة القضاعيين الذين دخلوا في جهينة هم بني  كلب الذين في شمل بني مالك فاذكروا مصدركم ومستندكم التاريخي على ذلك ؟؟ 
7- هل تستطيعوا أن تفرقوا بين ديار الكلبيين الجهنيين وأعني بني كلب الذين  في شمل بني مالك بن جهينة وبني كلب الذين في شمل بني موسى بن جهينة ؟؟

هذه هي الأسئلة والاستفسارات التي وجهتها لهم؛ فلم ينبسوا ببنت شفه؛ وغص  كلاً منهم بريقه؛ وصار كل وأحد يستفتزع بقرينه؛ فلم يجدوا جوابا ولا مخرجا؛  فبهتوا وانقطعوا عن الجواب؛ فنطق أحدهم بعد فترةٍ بجواب السكوت خير منه؛  قائلاُ: ( هذه أسئلة تعجيزية ) !! (هل تستطيع أنت أن تجيب عليها) !! وما  أجد أبلغ ولا أحسن ولا أجود من أنْ أجيب بمَّا قاله الشيخ المؤرخ النسابة  الزاهد ابن غنيم المرواني الجهني حفيد صحابة رسول الله وابن أمراء جهينة  صاحب تاريخ جهينة الكبير؛ في رده على هذا المدعو حين تعرض لنسب قبيلة من  قبائل جهينة ؛ فألجمه بقـوله : /
[ وَقَدْ سَمِعْنَا بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْجَهْلِ مِنْ الْبَطَالِينَ  الْفَارِغِين يَخُوضُوا فِي أَنْسَابِ الْقَوْمِ بِدُونِ مُسْتَنِدًا أَوْ  دَلِيل, إلّا قَالَ وَقِيل, وَلَكِنْ هَيْهَاتَ ؛؛ هَيْهَات, وَلاَ نَقُول  إلّا كَمَا قَالَ سُفْيَان اَلثَّوْرِيّ : « لمَا اسْتَعْمَلَ الرُّوَاةِ  الْكَذِبَ اسْتَعْمَلْنَا لَهُم التَّارِيخ » , وَلِلَّهِ دَرّ حَسَّان  بْنِ زَيْدٍ حِينَ قَال : « لَمْ نَسْتَعِينُ عَلَى الْكَذَّابَيْنَ  بِمِثْلِ التّارِيخِ » وقال حفص بن غياث: ( إذا اتهمتم الشيخ فحاسبوه  بالسنين ) .

وَقَدْ قِيلَ لِابْنِ الْمُبَارَك : مَاذَا نَصْنَعُ بِهَذِهِ  الأَْحَادِيثَ الْمَصْنُوعَةِ ؟, فَقَال : « تَعِيشُ لَهَا الجَهابِذَةُ »,  وَرُوِيَ أَنَّ هَارُونَ الرَّشِيدِ أَخَذَ زِنْدِيقًا فَأَمَرَ بِضَرْبِ  عُنُقه, فَقَال لَهُ الزِّنْدِيقُ : لِمَا تُضْرَبَ عُنُقِي يَا أَمِيرَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ؟, قَال : أُرِيحَ الْعِبَاد مِنْك, قَال : فَأَيْنَ أَنْتَ  مِنْ أَلْفِ حَدِيثٍ وَضَعْتُهَا عَلَى رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ, كُلُّهَا مَا فِيهَا حَرْفٍ نَطَقَ بِهِ رَسُولُ  اللّهِ صَلّى اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلّمَ ؟, قَال : فَأَيْنَ أَنْتَ يَا  عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاق الْفَزَارِيِّ ؟, وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ  بْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ ؟, يُنْخِلاَنِهَا فَيُخْرِجَانِهَ  ا حَرْفاً حَرْفا  (!!!), وَأَيِّ أَرْضٍ تَقلّ وَأَيُّ سَمَاءٍ تَظِلّ, لِمَنْ تَكَلِّمَ  بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ فَضْلّ وأَضَلَّ, وَزَلّ وَأَزْلَّ, وَقَدْ قَال بَعْضُ  الْعُلَمَاءِ : (إنَّ التَّارِيخَ فَنٌّ عَظِيمُ الْوَقْعِ, جَلِيلُ  النَّفْعِ, وَضَعْنَاهُ لِنَخْتَبِرَ بِهِ مَنَ جَهِِلْنََا, لَمَّا كَثُرَ  الْكَذَّابُونَ, حَتَّى ظَهَرَ بِهِ كَذِبُهُمْ, وَبَطَلَ قَوْلُهُمْ الذي  يُرَوِّجُونَ بِهِ على من لَا عِلْمَ له ). وَأَخْبَارِ الْكَذَّابِينَ  وَالْوَضَّاعِين  َ كَسَرَابٍ بِقِيعَةٍ يَحْسَبُهُ الظَّمْآنُ مَاءً, فإذا  وضعت في ميزان التحقيق لم نجدها شيئا؛ وَهِيَ وَاضِحَةٌ كَالشَّمْسِ  بِيَقِين . 

يتبع بعون الله وتوفيقه..

----------


## سعد الكلبي الجهني

[ الرد على شبهة قوله: أن بني كلب بن كبير هم مِن نسل التابعي كثير بن كليب !! ]

قال المدعو سليل العود :
وللمعلومية النص الذي اتى به الجاهل بقوله انهم من كلب بن كبير بن عدي بن الطول بن عوف بن غطفان لم ياتي بهذا التسلسل باي مصدر بالتاريخ بهذه الصيغة المتسلسلة البته ليوهم الناس بانها هكذا وردت كما يوهم الناس بسلاسل صحابة تخبط في اصولهم واتحده ان يثبت انه جاء بهذه الصيغة كامله بكتاب انما  جمع هذا الجاهل من عدة مصادر قولها كليب بن كثير وردت ثلاث مرات وكلب وردة  مرة ثم استنبط منها السلسلة المتقدمة بقوله كلب بن كبير بعد ان وجد اسم  كبير في سلاسل عوف الجهنية حلفا الوائلية نسبا والحقيقة تقول: جاء بقول ابو  علي الهجري مرتين بقوله: بنو كليب بن كثير من عوف جهينه
ومرة واحده بقوله كلب من عوف جهينه ومرة واحده بقول البكري بنو كليب بن  كثير ويوالونهم بنو دينار وهولاء من بني كلب بن وبرة نصا وبالتالي اتى اسم  كليب وكثير ثلاث مرات فكيف لا ناخذ بنص تكرر به انه يدعى كليب وكثير ثلاث  مرات وبالتالي نقول المرجح كليب لا كلب 
وهذا ما قاله الحافظ عالم الحديث ابن حجر المترجم للصحابة كلهم ومن بينهم  الجهنيين بقوله الذي اثبت به بانه ليس جدا جاهليا انما هو صحابي واثبته  مؤكد ما تقدم بانه كليب بقوله الصحابي: كليب والد كثير والد عثيم بنو عثيم  احد اتباع التابعين وجاء البكري وقال هم انصار موسى الحسني وبالتالي فعثيم  ابن للتابعي كثير بن الصحابي كليب فهل بعد هذا سوف نقول بان اسمه كلب وهل  ان قلنا بذلك نقول هو صحابي لا جاهلي وبالتالي وينه ووين زمان كبير

قال سعد الكلبي الجهني ::
سلسلة نسب بني كلب بن كبير بن عدي ذكرها النسابة ابن السائب كما نقلنا ذلك  عنه في كتاب نسب اليمن الكبير؛ فما أقبح التلبيس والتدليس؛ وما أجرئك على  الغش والدس؛ فلا تحسبن هذا من فرط ذكائك؛ فأنت بحمد الله على الخبير سقطت؛  وبجهينة الخبر أحطت؛ فلن ينفعك خلط الحابل بالنابل؛ الذي لا يخفى على كل  عاقل؛ فقد خلطتم بخبث ومكر بين (كلب بن كبير) الجاهلي؛ وبين التابعي (كثير بن كليب) الجهني !!؛ ثمَّ لم تقتصر على الخلط والتدليس بالنصوص؛ بل حرفتها وبدلتها فقدمت بالاسم  وأخـرت !!؛ فقلت: (كليب بن كثير) والصواب: (كثير بن كليب) كما في كتب الأحاديث النبوية؛  وقـد فعل هـذا الأمـر ليوهم الناس بأنَّ (كلب بن كبير) هو نفسه (كليب بن  كثير) !! فأنظر إلى وقاحة التحريف وقبحه؛ وغشـه ودسـه؛ فلا يوجد أحدا أسمه  كليب بن كثير؛ وإنما المترجم له بكتب التراجم هو: كثير بن كليب وليس كليب  بن كثير !؛ وكثير هو أحد المحدثين التابعين؛ ترجم له البخاري في تاريخه  الكبير؛ والحافظ ابن حجر في تهذيب التهذيب؛ والحافظ الذهبي بميزان الاعتدال  في نقد الرجال؛ وغيرهم الكثير؛ فقالـوا : كثير بن كليب الجهني عن أبيه؛  وعنه أبنه عثيم بن كثير؛ قال ابن القطان: عثيم وأبوه وجده مجهولون. انتهى .  
جَهِلْتَ فَعَادَيْتَ العُلُومَ وَأَهْلَهَا ..... كذاكَ يُعادي العلمَ منْ هوَ جاهلهْ  

فعثيم من أتباع التابعين؛ وأبوه كثير بن كليب من التابعين؛ وجده كليب صحابي  روى عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ ولو سلمنا جدلا بصحة ما تزعمُّوه  بأنَّ ( كلب بن كبير) هـو نفسه (كثير بن كليب) أو: (كليب بن كثير) على ما  تقولون؛ فيلزم من ذلك أن تجيبوا على هـذه الأسئلة والإشكالات التالـية : 
1- هـل بنو عبد الجبار الكلبيين الذين دعاء لهم رسول الله كما نقل أبو عبيد البكري هم من نسل التابعي كليب بن كثير ؟!
2- وهـل بنو كليب بن كثير من بني عوف من جهينة الذين ذكرهم أبو علي الهجري هم من نسل التابعي كليب بن كثير ؟!! 
3- وهل بنو دينار موالي بني كلب بن كبير من جهينة هم من نسل التابعي كليب بن كثير ؟؟!!

فليت شعري أفهمت نتيجة هذه الاستدلالات ؟!؛ وهل عرفت مدى فهمك حين دلست  وحرفت وأوهمت الناس بأن بنو عبد الجبار الكلبيين الذين منهم صحابة لرسول  الله هم من أحفاد كثير بن كليب العالم التابعي !! فانظروا لهذه الأغاليط  الفاحشة والأوهام الفاسدة التي وقع فيها حين أعتمد على التبديل والتحريف؛  فأستدل بالتمويه فأنقلب استدلاله عليه؛ وقد بينا بعض المآخذ على تحاريفه  وتخاريفه؛ فإن كنت تدري فتلك مصيبة؛ وإن كنت لا تدري فالمصيبة أعظم؛ وقد  وضحنا بحمد الله وفضله؛ بعض منْ كذبه وشكه، وقطعنا بأقلام الحق علائق  تحريفه وإفكه؛ وهـذا وأمثاله وأشباهه لم يؤتمنوا على نص؛ فما بالك بأمانة  تاريخ جهينة ؟! 
حقاً إن تصدر أمثال هؤلاء لعجبٌ عجاب؛ تكاد تشيب له مفارق الغربان؛ وأمَّا  زعمـه وكـذبه حين قال: بأنَّ بني عوف أصلهم من بنو تغلب !! فذلك له تعقيب  ووقفة أخـرى؛ يسر الله إتمامها .

يتبع بعون الله وتوفيقه ..

----------


## سعد الكلبي الجهني

يتبع بعون الله....

----------

